# All curent Uber/Lyft drivers read this:



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

"My total fare tally was $78.47 - *or an effective rate of $9.81 per hour* - this was $7.66 during the non-peak time and $11.96 during the peak time - a far cry from the guaranteed rates (64% and 60% of them to be exact).

But then Uber took $1 for each of those 15 rides to cover a Safe Rides Fee. On one ride, they also charged (and then deducted) a $0.50 split fare fee for two riders who each wanted to pay half of the ride. And then of the fare that remained after that per-ride deduction, Uber took another 20% cut.

After Uber's cut, I made $50.38 - *or $6.30 per hour *- below minimum wage in any state.

BUT wait, there's more!

My total IRS mileage deduction (at 57.5 cents per mile) was $40.88. I have to deduct that to figure out my total cost of doing business as an independent contractor. This makes now makes my net $9.49 for the entire eight hours - *or $1.19 per hour..."*

- See more at: http://jetsettershomestead.boardingarea.com/2015/01/19/uber-driver-earnings/#sthash.HEjFHpkL.dpuf


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Boy that's allot of numbers, better take my shoes off.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

MikeB said:


> "My total fare tally was $78.47 - *or an effective rate of $9.81 per hour* - this was $7.66 during the non-peak time and $11.96 during the peak time - a far cry from the guaranteed rates (64% and 60% of them to be exact).
> 
> But then Uber took $1 for each of those 15 rides to cover a Safe Rides Fee. On one ride, they also charged (and then deducted) a $0.50 split fare fee for two riders who each wanted to pay half of the ride. And then of the fare that remained after that per-ride deduction, Uber took another 20% cut.
> 
> ...


You qualify for food stamps and Medicaid


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

MikeB said:


> "My total fare tally was $78.47 - *or an effective rate of $9.81 per hour* - this was $7.66 during the non-peak time and $11.96 during the peak time - a far cry from the guaranteed rates (64% and 60% of them to be exact).
> 
> But then Uber took $1 for each of those 15 rides to cover a Safe Rides Fee. On one ride, they also charged (and then deducted) a $0.50 split fare fee for two riders who each wanted to pay half of the ride. And then of the fare that remained after that per-ride deduction, Uber took another 20% cut.
> 
> ...


I drive for both lyft/Uber making money in Austin.....Work harder


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

MikeB said:


> "My total fare tally was $78.47 - *or an effective rate of $9.81 per hour* - this was $7.66 during the non-peak time and $11.96 during the peak time - a far cry from the guaranteed rates (64% and 60% of them to be exact).
> 
> But then Uber took $1 for each of those 15 rides to cover a Safe Rides Fee. On one ride, they also charged (and then deducted) a $0.50 split fare fee for two riders who each wanted to pay half of the ride. And then of the fare that remained after that per-ride deduction, Uber took another 20% cut.
> 
> ...


POST # 1 / MIKEB: ■ ■ ■ Thanks for the two hyper-
linked articles by travel blogger and, at least part-
time, UberX driver Jennifer Moody. 
The first article CLEARLY shows that the latest DFW
rates result in subminimum wage earnings. The 2nd
illustrated that #Fuber Hyperbole was the only winner
on a WEAK NYE! #The-Cancer-that-is-Kalanick
strikes again!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You qualify for food stamps and Medicaid


Now THAT'S Momentum!!!


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> I drive for both lyft/Uber making money in Austin.....Work harder





Killeen Ubur said:


> Got paid .01 for the guarantee Nice.....


"Work harder".


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> I drive for both lyft/Uber making money in Austin.....Work harder


With all due respect, Austin's rates haven't been dropped below $1 per mile (yet). At a $1.70 on Lyft, you should be making money. Nothing personal, but many of us have to work twice as much now to make what we use to. Just the facts.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> With all due respect, Austin's rates haven't been dropped below $1 per mile (yet). At a $1.70 on Lyft, you should be making money. Nothing personal, but many of us have to work twice as much now to make what we use to. Just the facts.


I am making money not getting rich but making it........???????????


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok. I read it. 

So?


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Uber On!


----------



## kWh2MPH (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't understand why people use the IRS mileage rate as an actual expense number. That's only for figuring your deduction on your tax return. 
Figure out what your actual maintenance and operating costs are and use that, then you'll have an accurate number. It's probably less than the IRS number.


----------



## Mike Vidal (Jan 10, 2015)

kWh2MPH said:


> I don't understand why people use the IRS mileage rate as an actual expense number. That's only for figuring your deduction on your tax return.
> Figure out what your actual maintenance and operating costs are and use that, then you'll have an accurate number. It's probably less than the IRS number.


The reason you use the IRS numbers is because in most cases it is a pretty accurate representation of operating expense. Not many people have the knowledge to calculate exactly what it cost them to operate their vehicle. At least with the IRS number you have a common baseline to work with. If your cost are lower then good for you, but in all honesty, do you really want to work for pennies per mile?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

MikeB said:


> "My total fare tally was $78.47 - *or an effective rate of $9.81 per hour* - this was $7.66 during the non-peak time and $11.96 during the peak time - a far cry from the guaranteed rates (64% and 60% of them to be exact).
> 
> But then Uber took $1 for each of those 15 rides to cover a Safe Rides Fee. On one ride, they also charged (and then deducted) a $0.50 split fare fee for two riders who each wanted to pay half of the ride. And then of the fare that remained after that per-ride deduction, Uber took another 20% cut.
> 
> ...


Well at least you can say you earned it.


----------



## kWh2MPH (Dec 24, 2014)

Mike Vidal said:


> The reason you use the IRS numbers is because in most cases it is a pretty accurate representation of operating expense. Not many people have the knowledge to calculate exactly what it cost them to operate their vehicle. At least with the IRS number you have a common baseline to work with. If your cost are lower then good for you, but in all honesty, do you really want to work for pennies per mile?


Yes, actually. Everyone should be keeping track of all of their mileage and vehicle expenses (I do this using a spreadsheet), so at the end of the year they can decide whether to take the standard mileage deduction or actual expenses. If you're doing things properly, you'll have the data to easily calculate what your cost per mile was.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

kWh2MPH said:


> Yes, actually. Everyone should be keeping track of all of their mileage and vehicle expenses (I do this using a spreadsheet), so at the end of the year they can decide whether to take the standard mileage deduction or actual expenses. If you're doing things properly, you'll have the data to easily calculate what your cost per mile was.


Keeping track of expenses as they occur isn't really where the problem is with calculating the mileage burden on your vehicle. We can track gas, oil changes, insurance and such, but it's projecting future cost over a 3 or 5 year period where many will make a mistake. With actual cost, you'll see a fluctuation from year to year, sometimes very significant as a major repair or service creeps in, and these can be hard to project if you've not been accustomed to tracking it in your business past. The IRS deduction is a one-size-fits-all, and I honestly don't know how accurate it is for me. All I know is that it's so much easier to just track personal/business miles in a log and use the standard IRS mileage deduction.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

people use the IRS deduction to make it seem like we are driving for pennies
clearly some people's maintenance can be much lower than 57cents mile, like me....


----------



## Mike Vidal (Jan 10, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> people use the IRS deduction to make it seem like we are driving for pennies
> clearly some people's maintenance can be much lower than 57cents mile, like me....


Your maintenance has been lower so far, the same thing the boat owner said and the airplane owner said.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You qualify for food stamps and Medicaid


And welfare(ebt cash)+section 8


----------



## eloso (Nov 18, 2014)

MikeB said:


> "My total fare tally was $78.47 - *or an effective rate of $9.81 per hour* - this was $7.66 during the non-peak time and $11.96 during the peak time - a far cry from the guaranteed rates (64% and 60% of them to be exact).
> 
> But then Uber took $1 for each of those 15 rides to cover a Safe Rides Fee. On one ride, they also charged (and then deducted) a $0.50 split fare fee for two riders who each wanted to pay half of the ride. And then of the fare that remained after that per-ride deduction, Uber took another 20% cut.
> 
> ...


Look at the bright side. You only pay tax on the $1.19 per hour.


----------



## eloso (Nov 18, 2014)

Mike Vidal said:


> The reason you use the IRS numbers is because in most cases it is a pretty accurate representation of operating expense. Not many people have the knowledge to calculate exactly what it cost them to operate their vehicle. At least with the IRS number you have a common baseline to work with. If your cost are lower then good for you, but in all honesty, do you really want to work for pennies per mile?


You are very correct. Most people have no idea what it cost to drive. I hear so much things like "I made $100 - $20 Ubers cut -$10 gas = $70 for me". This is so wrong. Depreciation and added maintenance cost are huge in this business but you don't see them until later on. You will not see the depreciation cost until you sell you vehicle.

Some my have lower operating costs than the IRS $.57 depending how fuel efficient, fuel cost, reliable and how well your vehicle holds it's value just to name a few. But certainly not all. According to AAA your cost per mile can be as low as $.398 to a high as $.975. As you can see the IRS is not dumb and wont give you free deductions. It's just a formula they have to give them an average.

If this is your business, even part time. You need to know your cost of doing business.

I suggest everyone reed the AAA YOUR DRIVING COST pamphlet.
http://exchange.aaa.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/your-driving-costs-2013.pdf


----------

